# Best Icon pack themes EVER for Go LaucnherEX, Nova, Apex Launcher



## vicky

Hi Guys.

I made a few icons packs in the past few weeks. Thought I'd share these with you.
These icons packs can be applied on Nova Launcher, Apex Launcher and Go LauncherEX.

If you are not sure, this is how you apply themes - https://www.youtube....h?v=0umxeMgjz34

Here you go - 

*MIcons Project Theme pack* (1333+ icons) -









The icons are originally designed by Mike P for MIUI roms. I made an apk from his icons pack and took permission from him to upload it on the Play Store as a donate version.
























Free MIUI pack - Dev-Host - MIcons Project v2.2.mtz - The Ultimate Free File Hosting / File Sharing Service
APK for Nova/Apex/Go - https://play.google.....c.icons.micons
XHDPI version - https://play.google......icons.MIxhdpi

*Vexillum Theme Pack* (2367 icons)-


These icons are made my PhysX for - again - MIUI rom. Geez, MIUI gets all the love. Don't fret. I'm here to bring the same love to nova, go, apex. I shared an apk with PhysX and took his permission to upload it on play store as a donate version.
























Free MIUI pack - [MIUI/Nova/Go/Apex][THEME] Vexillum Project MIUI v4 [UPDATE 30.07.2012] *2367 icons* - xda-developers
APK for Nova/Apex/Go - https://play.google.....cons.vexdonate

*Suave HD Icons theme pack* (1500+ icons) -


Suave is obviously most well known icons pack out there. And it's been ported to and modified numerous times. Several people have their own version of it. Here's my port for Nova / Apex / Go Launchers.

















Free sample of icons - Suave-Sample.rar
Full pack with all icons - https://play.google.....ic.icons.suave

*MS Metro Style Theme pack* -


And the next set is inspired by Microsoft Windows 8 - Metro desktop style. Most of the icons are made by Delvien. Added other icons from my collection. Flat simple color icons looks good on android homescreens.

















Free Sample of Icons - Metro-Sample.rar
Full pack with all icons - https://play.google.....ic.icons.metro

*Project Glass Icons pack theme -*
Google's Project Glass has caught fancy of the world. Not sure when we'll be able to get our hands on one. But you can at least get those beautiful icons on your android device RIGHT NOW. Presenting Project Glass Icons pack for Go LauncherEX.
* 









This apk can be installed on any Android phone and used to theme Apex launcher, Go Launcher, Nova Launcher, ADW Launcher etc.
























Free icons sample*
* Full version on Google Play Store
Full version on Amazon App Store*

All my icons packs are here - https://play.google....=Bikram Agarwal
If Play Store tells you icons pack is not compatible with your device, try amazon app store.


----------



## wickets

thanks....looks really nice......fyi....the metro goog link is coming in not found


----------



## kisworo

What is weather that you used in this screen?



vicky said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I made a few icons packs in the past few weeks. Thought I'd share these with you.
> These icons packs can be applied on Nova Launcher, Apex Launcher and Go LauncherEX.
> 
> If you are not sure, this is how you apply themes - https://www.youtube....h?v=0umxeMgjz34
> 
> Here you go -
> 
> *MIcons Project Theme pack* (1333+ icons) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The icons are originally designed by Mike P for MIUI roms. I made an apk from his icons pack and took permission from him to upload it on the Play Store as a donate version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free MIUI pack - Dev-Host - MIcons Project v2.2.mtz - The Ultimate Free File Hosting / File Sharing Service
> APK for Nova/Apex/Go - https://play.google.....c.icons.micons
> XHDPI version - https://play.google......icons.MIxhdpi
> 
> *Vexillum Theme Pack* (2367 icons)-
> 
> 
> These icons are made my PhysX for - again - MIUI rom. Geez, MIUI gets all the love. Don't fret. I'm here to bring the same love to nova, go, apex. I shared an apk with PhysX and took his permission to upload it on play store as a donate version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free MIUI pack - [MIUI/Nova/Go/Apex][THEME] Vexillum Project MIUI v4 [UPDATE 30.07.2012] *2367 icons* - xda-developers
> APK for Nova/Apex/Go - https://play.google.....cons.vexdonate
> 
> *Suave HD Icons theme pack* (1500+ icons) -
> 
> 
> Suave is obviously most well known icons pack out there. And it's been ported to and modified numerous times. Several people have their own version of it. Here's my port for Nova / Apex / Go Launchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free sample of icons - Suave-Sample.rar
> Full pack with all icons - https://play.google.....ic.icons.suave
> 
> *MS Metro Style Theme pack* -
> 
> 
> And the next set is inspired by Microsoft Windows 8 - Metro desktop style. Most of the icons are made by Delvien. Added other icons from my collection. Flat simple color icons looks good on android homescreens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Sample of Icons - Metro-Sample.rar
> Full pack with all icons - https://play.google.....ic.icons.metro
> 
> *Project Glass Icons pack theme -*
> Google's Project Glass has caught fancy of the world. Not sure when we'll be able to get our hands on one. But you can at least get those beautiful icons on your android device RIGHT NOW. Presenting Project Glass Icons pack for Go LauncherEX.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This apk can be installed on any Android phone and used to theme Apex launcher, Go Launcher, Nova Launcher, ADW Launcher etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free icons sample*
> * Full version on Google Play Store
> Full version on Amazon App Store*
> 
> All my icons packs are here - https://play.google....=Bikram Agarwal
> If Play Store tells you icons pack is not compatible with your device, try amazon app store.


----------

